# HO scale "folded figure 8" layout. What track?



## Mustang Gregg (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello, the fire:

I'm setting up a small HO over-under layout using Atlas Code 83 sectional track and the Atlas over under trestle kit. The whole thing fits on something like a 4' X 5'. I recollect it uses a lot of 18" radius pieces. 

I have seen a few of those simple layouts before. But I can't find it on the internet or in my few train books. 

Does anyone know where I can find a list of track and a picture or print of that layout? 

Thanks in advance,
Gregg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out the AnyRail track layout software ... www.anyrail.com ... you can download a starter version for free ... up to 50 track pieces ... enough for your simple layout. Very easy to use. A large library of stock mfr track pieces, including Atlas.

You should be able to draw the layout in a jiffy.

TJ


----------



## Mustang Gregg (Jul 12, 2012)

*Wouldn't work(?)*

Thanks, TJC:

I tried to open and download it. But I had no luck. I don't know why. 
This laptop PC has Vista. When I get home, I will try a computer with XP.

Much obliged,
Gregg


----------



## Catwagon (Jul 2, 2012)

I have Vista and it downloaded and installed for me and works fine. Maybe it's something else?


----------



## Mustang Gregg (Jul 12, 2012)

*I'll try again---But anyone got a .pdf copy?*

Cat:

I will try on the other computer. I hope it works better than the RTS program. I cannot get that thing to work period. :thumbsdown:

Much obliged,
Mustang Gregg


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I thought Atlas had track designs with listed material. Check there site/


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes ,Tman, they do. There are tons of layout plans on the Atlas website. Pete


----------

